

My New year resolution: Release an app every month - cnu
http://appamonth.blogial.com/

======
mindcrime
How about a "Hacker New App Status Tracker" app? Something where HN hackers
can post a list of the apps they're working on, basic details, start date,
expected completion date, etc. Make it searchable by username, programming
language, category, etc. Have a "hall of fame" for users who complete lots of
stuff, and a "hall of shame" for, well... you know.

I don't mean a project management tool, or anything that has a lot (if any) of
formal value. More like something for people here to use to A. stroke their
ego, B. show off to their peers, and C. (most importantly) get encouragement
from their peers. Maybe have something like Facebook's "poke" button where you
can poke somebody who's behind on delivering their app. :-)

Anyway... just an idea.

~~~
cnu
Great idea. I am adding this to the <http://appamonth.uservoice.com> page.
edit:
[http://appamonth.uservoice.com/forums/94045-general/suggesti...](http://appamonth.uservoice.com/forums/94045-general/suggestions/1342375-project-
status-tracker)

------
endergen
Um, I'm no hater. But I think making a good app is more important. So put more
into one rather than a bunch.

Nothing is more beautiful than a well thought out app.

------
solipsist
_cnu_ , as I see you are the author of the post, I had a couple questions to
ask you.

1\. Do you ever plan to release any of the apps on the App Store?

2\. Are you going to create a formal way for your blog readers to give
feedback on what app to create next (e.g. poll)?

I love what you're doing and I'm going to be sure to keep track of all the
apps you release. Good luck!

~~~
cnu
1\. For me "Apps" doesn't means just iPhone/Android apps. Right now, my
skillset allows me to create only webapps :-), though I am thinking of using
this "App a month" as an opportunity to learn to do mobile apps.

2\. Sure, I have created a uservoice site. Please suggest ideas here
<http://appamonth.uservoice.com/forums/94045-general>

Thanks a lot for the support.

~~~
solipsist
Thanks for answering my questions. I'm not sure why I assume the apps you were
going to make were mobile apps. I guess that's just what has been in my head
recently =)

------
calebmpeterson
I'm already following you on Twitter and am looking forward to seeing your
work. Best wishes!

